
Show HN: Fastmate – a native Fastmail-wrapper for Mac - accatyyc
https://github.com/accatyyc/fastmate
======
mdbraber
Thanks - looks nice, especially as it's native. I'm using Fluid (fluidapp.com)
to wrap Fastmail which also gives the ability to show notifications, show dock
badge and handle mailto:. It also allows the use of custom CSS or JS which I
find indispensable (see [https://github.com/mdbraber/fastmail-
customized](https://github.com/mdbraber/fastmail-customized)). For shortcuts I
use Keyboard Maestro w/ specific JS commands or URL triggers.

~~~
accatyyc
Cool, wasn't aware of that one. Reinventing the wheel once again :)

Adding custom CSS/JS to Fastmate would be pretty simple, I might just do that
as well.

Is there anything that you miss in your fluidapp setup that could be added to
Fastmate perhaps? Thanks!

------
accatyyc
This is a small project that I made mostly for my own use. I did learn about
Fastmail through HN, so maybe someone else here has use for something like
this!

------
wmf
This is nice, but the concept of a "native wrapper" is kind of contradictory.
What's the memory usage?

~~~
accatyyc
Is there a better wording? The wrapper is a native OSX app, adding some native
features the web app lacks. Memory usage should be roughly the same as running
it in Safari, right now around 23MB on my computer.

